# S memo security problem?



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

http://androidcommunity.com/xda-developers-discover-s-memo-saves-passwords-in-plain-text-20121112/

thoughts?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't have it installed, don't use it, don't care.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Read the comments here if you want to see what other developers said about it (it's mainly a site for developers):

http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4775539


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

yarly said:


> Read the comments here if you want to see what other developers said about it (it's mainly a site for developers):
> 
> http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4775539


perfect thanks


----------

